# Waiting on lambs



## secuono (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll be trying out marking harnesses this coming Fall. Not knowing and guesstimating is killing me!! Oh the stress!!

Looks like two of the eight ladies have lambs cooking, of course, they also happen to be my old pros. Rest I see no belly. First timers love to hide them.
Piggy may also be cooking some bacon bits!
Hoping for ewe lambs!!
Cotton Candy front left, seems to have a big belly, too
Houdini babies for the rest, eh?  lol







Sheep tongue! Blanka looks a bit pudgy, slow, too.



Getting a belly


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 5, 2015)

secuono said:


> I'll be trying out marking harnesses this coming Fall. Not knowing and guesstimating is killing me!!



X2!!! Last year I had dates on almost every ewe. This year - one. 

Actually, I now have dates on 3 other ewes and the goats, but they aren't due until June. Bad girls were supposed to be due in Feb/March. 

I really, really want to use marking harnesses this fall.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 5, 2015)

purplequeenvt said:


> X2!!! Last year I had dates on almost every ewe. This year - one.
> 
> Actually, I now have dates on 3 other ewes and the goats, but they aren't due until June. Bad girls were supposed to be due in Feb/March.
> 
> I really, really want to use marking harnesses this fall.


X3 but At least this time we have a general idea of when ours is due. Not waiting for three months xD . A marking harness is definitly in order next season!


----------



## secuono (Feb 5, 2015)

Mine have all had them in March, 1 had one in April. But still, not being sure of the week still stresses me.
Previous years, I was constantly dropping to the ground to check udders and hoo-haas, have to do that this year as well, just to get an idea if they are close. If I knew the bred dates, I wouldn't have to be busting my knees constantly to figure out how many weeks they might have left!
This year, I have 8 ewes and the newest 9th may also be bred, that's a lot of back-ends to be checking daily!

I'm still trying to figure out which color would show up on black wool! I don't want to use red and have people passing by calling AC because of the "bloody" sheep running around, lol.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 5, 2015)

Most of the colors should show up ok. It's usually advised to start with a lighter color and then change to a darker color after 2 weeks. I would imagine that yellow, orange, and red would show up nicely on black sheep.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 5, 2015)

Every year I've had lambs in January...but this past summer, was not so hot heat...and first lamb arrived December 3rd...all born in December except for my baby...she lambed end of January   Marking harness was my plan, but didn't do it on time...just glad all arrived safe and sound   Wishing good birthings for all


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Feb 6, 2015)

Love my marking harnesses! I sell fleece and yarn so I was worried about the chalks in the commercial ones not washing out well enough without commercial scouring. Got creative with a dog harness, some sidewalk chalk and some zip ties and it works perfectly. Blue showed up well on my black sheep.


----------



## secuono (Feb 14, 2015)

One ewe has a swollen hooha today, dry, pink. Looking pretty wide, but not bagging up yet.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 14, 2015)

and


----------



## secuono (Feb 24, 2015)

Original ewe looks to be bagging up, another looks like she *may* be bagging up. Shelly looks like she's hiding a lamb, another also looks like something's cooking, but doesn't wanna show it. 
Go away freezing temps, snow and ice!!  I want grass for my little lambchops!!!


----------



## secuono (Feb 24, 2015)

Picks from the snow storm.
Twinkle-Toes can't choose which trough to eat out of. So indecisive!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 24, 2015)

Wishing you a great lambing season!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 24, 2015)

Okay, now I don't feel so bad, lol. I was starting to think my Cheviot was a miniature cheviot because she's not much smaller than my Babydoll crosses. But now that I see yours is only a tad bit bigger (and I would guess older, too) so that eases my mind, haha.

I see some baby bumps! I bet you're still another 2-3 weeks out. Maybeeee a month. Mine were looking like yours just before I got sick, around the beginning of February, and now they're popping out babies. (Well they should be, lol, but they're holding them in!)


----------



## Fireflyfarms (Feb 25, 2015)

Gosh they are all soooo cute, good luck! i have two whom i am tapping my foot about... one i am fairly positive is twins, other don't think so.. i figure anywhere between this weekend and end of March, i am forever checking doing an extra hey, how are you at night after closing up birds.

I knew the majority of the dates last year, playing clueless this year, seriously will aim for a chalking harness for next go 'round.. i would at least like a ballpark my poor sanity can only handle so much.

Good luck to you! now if only my weather would temper.


----------



## secuono (Feb 26, 2015)

Cheviot will be a year old in March. 
1 week til March! Didn't realize that until my mother told me last night!  =0
No wonder my two old gals look so wide! I'm the one who's lagging behind, lol.

Rabbits are having kits, older kits are growing up, new hay came in yesterday and my 2 old ewes tried to help me, along with the dog. lol. Horse is sick of no grass and has started to trim my tree.  Pigs are refusing to come out into the cold snow.


----------



## secuono (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh, man. I'm going to have to stare at all my ewes tomorrow during lunch feeding. Went out to feed them dinner and nearly all the first timers looked a little wide!  =0 
Can't tell if it was from food or lambs baking! 
If it is lambs, I really, really, hope they can care for them!! That would be so many bottle babies!! 

Blanka is for sure filling up with milk! CC looks like she's second in line.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 26, 2015)

My first timers for the most part have been good. Last year I had two first timers with difficult births and rejected their lambs. I'm confident that if they didn't have issues lambing they would've claimed their babies. Ewes were overfed, my dad kept feeding them and feeding them because he read that as long as they're eating they stay warm. Even when I asked him to stop feeding my sheep, he didnt. He learned his lesson and let me be the only one to feed this year, lol. So far no major issues lambing. Just had one with a stuck foot so far. Otherwise my first timers have been really good protective mommas, especially my 3/4 Babydoll ewe. She was a great mommy to her ram lamb at 11.6 months old.


----------



## secuono (Feb 27, 2015)

Rather assume the worst and be semi-ready for it than assume the best and be totally blindsided. 

Well, hard to see what I'm seeing in these pictures. But all of them have some amount of wide/roundness going on. Maybe I'm just hoping it's lambs and not food or something else, lol.

What do you guys see? Click link below to see the photo album. Names are in caps and bold near each sheep.
http://s34.photobucket.com/user/secuono/library/SHEEP BRED?sort=3&page=1

Two old gals are 100% baking something.
White nosed ewe (Lambee) & Shelly look to be carrying as well. Both 2nd timers.
Rest are the first timers, Chocolate, Vanilla, Periwinkle, Lolla, Cheviot.


----------



## secuono (Mar 1, 2015)

Officially March! 
And there's still snow on the ground...ugh...

No lambs yet, maybe they are waiting for this dumb snow to melt away first! 

It was supposed to be warm this week. Weatherman is pulling randomness outta his rear end again!


----------



## secuono (Mar 4, 2015)

Today is 50F, supposed to snow tonight and tomorrow with the possibility of 4-8 inches! =0   Nooooo!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 4, 2015)

for the snow, we are suppose to get warmer by the end of the week


----------



## secuono (Mar 4, 2015)

Feeling udders on the two 2nd timers, I think I felt a wee bit of udder on some of the 1st timers, too! 
=0   There might be sooo many lambs bouncing around soon!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice, Our ewe is due possibly next week! We should have babies at the same time..

Our ewe hates if I feel her udder  

Its so exciting Im like bursting at the seams!


----------



## secuono (Mar 4, 2015)

They were eating and I sneaked up around them, lol! Shelly kicked at me.


----------



## secuono (Mar 6, 2015)

Ughhh, the waiting is seriously stressing me out!
I bet they will lamb as soon as I leave for town one of these days!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm stressed out to lamb watch starts next week!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 7, 2015)

That's the best time to lamb... when owner is on their way out the door.


----------



## secuono (Mar 8, 2015)

Saw Blanka's lambs kicking yesterday! 
Snow is finally melting away! Sheep haven't seen nor eaten nor wandered the pastures in over 3wks! They were so glad to see the ground!
Previous lambing dates-
3-17
3-24
3-04
3-08
3-20
3-21
4-23

Lambee had her first lamb last year on 4-23.
Shelly had her first lamb last year on 3-08.
My two old girls had the other dates, soonest on the 4th. 
Ugh, its so random!!  lol
But I did control when the rams were with the ewes this fall. And the first two soonest possible dates have now passed (4th & 8th), unless they have lambs tonight. 

Finally put in my order for the marking harness and crayons.
Unfortunately....I didn't realize I needed two harnesses until I typed the previous sentence.....ugh, crud!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 8, 2015)

We will be having lambs close too eachother! Lamb watch for our girl starts tommorow!


----------



## secuono (Mar 9, 2015)

We have our first lamb of the season!! 
And not at all from whom I thought it would be! 
Periwinkle had a black ewe lamb! 
DOB 4:50PM on March 9th, 2015! 

Hopefully, she will find the teats just fine on her own by morning! Helped her for the first 4 sips.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 10, 2015)

How precious! Our ewe is going any day now. Her teats are starting to turn out. Congrats on the lovely lamb, what a doll!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 10, 2015)

Congrats on your newborn cutie!!!!


----------



## secuono (Mar 10, 2015)

Based on hoohas today, looks like Shelly, Vanilla and Blanka should be next. Hope they space it out by a day or three!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 10, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 10, 2015)

Congrats - and love the sweater, too!


----------



## secuono (Mar 10, 2015)

Did some crutching today, somehow I managed to totally forget about that! 
Lolla has an udder! 
Didn't do Shelly or Lambee, they look real close and didn't want to stress them nor have them sitting and being rolled around before the lambs are here. 

Raining and gross all this week, will keep Periwinkle and her lamb in their pen until things dry up a little. Don't want her to find a random mudpit and get covered in it or get stuck...

I think I was hearing Twinkle Toes calling out to the newborn...I'm hoping she's not thinking of stealing lambs to make them her own....She'll be living on the horse side if she does try it...


----------



## secuono (Mar 11, 2015)

Shelly had a black ram lamb this morning!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 11, 2015)

Congrats!!!!!  So cute


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 11, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 12, 2015)

How exciting! I'm interested to see how many ewe vs ram lambs you get. I had 6 ewes have 9 lambs, 7 ewes and 2 rams. I have two more ewe lambs due to lamb starting in 3 days (day 143), but I think they will go later as they don't look terribly close.


----------



## secuono (Mar 13, 2015)

Would be nice if most end up ewes!

Pics from yesterday. Let them out and Shelly didn't want to take her lamb out to pasture just yet.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 13, 2015)

Congrats on the lambs! How exciting! 

They are soooooo stinkin' cute


----------



## secuono (Mar 15, 2015)

Blanka had an off-white ram lamb this morning. 3 done, 5 to go!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 15, 2015)

It's amazing how wooly those lower legs are!


----------



## secuono (Mar 15, 2015)

Blanka ended up having another lamb, trying to get out sideways. It didn't make it. 
Ram lamb isn't nursing, he might end up a bottle baby.


----------



## AriesX (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats on all those cuties!  I love your little sweater.  Sorry about the one that was lost though.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry about the lost lamb....and that Blanka baby is adorable!!!!  Congrats


----------



## secuono (Mar 16, 2015)

Blanka is a little better today, but I'll be supplementing her for a little while and giving her penicillin. Her lamb figured out how and where to nurse!   So now I get to figure out a name for him. 

Periwinkle's lamb is named Jellybean. 
Shelly's lamb is named Poptart and he might already have a home lined up once he's weaned. 

(the green/blue water is the electrolytes mix)


----------



## secuono (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## secuono (Mar 19, 2015)

Cotton Candy had twin black ewe lambs. She's rejecting one, so I'm setting up a headgate to lock her up for a bit and hope the lamb can nurse and mom will eventually take her back. Gave her a bottle to fill her up for now. Other lamb is a grumpy thing! Mom doesn't kick her away, annoying how they randomly choose not to accept one of their own...

Blanka and her baby were let out today. Named him Twinkie.


----------



## secuono (Mar 19, 2015)

Going to call the twins Starbursts and Skittles.


----------



## secuono (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## AriesX (Mar 22, 2015)

Great pics.  Thanks.  I love little black lambs - somehow they are just cuter - I guess because they are less common.


----------



## secuono (Mar 30, 2015)

Lost a ram lamb today, born right around Noon, but it didn't make it.
If anyone in my area is looking for an ewe in milk for your other lambs, piglets, etc, contact me as she's for sale.


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 30, 2015)

secuono said:


> Lost a ram lamb today, born right around Noon, but it didn't make it.
> If anyone in my area is looking for an ewe in milk for your other lambs, piglets, etc, contact me as she's for sale.



I can't remember, where in VA are you? And why is she for sale? I am so sorry about the lamb


----------



## secuono (Mar 31, 2015)

She isn't able to be registered, only kept her to mellow her out more before selling her. She was as wild as a deer when a lamb and yearling. No one wants a crazy sheep.


Update. Sold.


----------



## secuono (Apr 1, 2015)

Let the sheep into the backyard to graze some while waiting for the lady to pickup Lambee.
All but the twins are now eating grasses here n there.


----------



## secuono (Apr 2, 2015)

Meet 2015 bottle lamb! No name just yet, as it has to go with the junk food theme for this year. He's had quite the terrible start to life, but it seems like he will pull through. I'm starting to get way too attached to sell him...


----------



## secuono (Apr 6, 2015)

Not really a lamb update, but knew you guys would want to see pics and not just hear about it.
My LGD got a new assistant today! 
She was a little put off by him at first, but soon figured out he was just a baby and thus, a new friend!
He didn't wanna sleep on the floor, so right next to me and in my lap he stayed.
He's already figured out that sheep are a-holes and to keep away!
Stayed out with them until 9, when he started falling asleep. Stuck him in his barn crate and snuck back to the house.
Oh, the cuteness!!!!


----------



## secuono (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 6, 2015)

What a cutie!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 7, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## secuono (Apr 7, 2015)

Lolla had a ram lamb today!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 7, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## secuono (Apr 9, 2015)

Here are all 6 current lambs and then Vanilla & Chocolate, the two still holding out on me.


----------



## secuono (Apr 12, 2015)

Vanilla looks like she's finally close!
Chocolate, not so much still.

Will be swapping rams in a couple weeks and also picking up two ewes at the same time! 
Can't wait!


----------



## secuono (Apr 16, 2015)

Nope, Vanilla is just messing with me.
But Chocolate looks to have gone into labor this evening! 
Hope all goes well!


----------



## secuono (Apr 16, 2015)

Went ahead and penned her up, supposed to rain and don't want a cold wet lamb all night long!


----------



## secuono (Apr 16, 2015)

8pm Chocolate had an off-white ewe lamb!!
Thinking of names already, Marshmallow? hmmm


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 16, 2015)

Essie aka Espresso? OMG SOO CUTE!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 16, 2015)

Congratulations @secuono!!


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats on all the lambs.  to cute.  their little faces crack me up!  eyes, nose and fuzz, with knee high socks.  and what did you name your new puppy?  what a doll.  i love the pix of him looking up.  my ewes lambed the end of January but the goats are just finishing up.  loving having the babies out playing in the sunshine.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## secuono (Apr 17, 2015)

Paśnik for the little pupper!
It means pasture in Polish, but sounds really cute when spoken, so it'll work out. lol


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 17, 2015)

Aww!! Cute!!!!


----------



## secuono (Apr 20, 2015)

Sheep were shorn today! I can hardly tell who is who!
And I found out that Billy managed to loose his tag. =/ 


 
Here's Billy with a thorn stick he brought up on his wool the other day...
_'Where'd you rub off your tag, Billy? Hmmm???'_


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 20, 2015)

awwwwwww naked sheep.   to cute.


----------



## secuono (Apr 21, 2015)

Last lamb born of 2015!
Vanilla had an off-white ram lamb this morning.
Moonpie.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 21, 2015)

Congrats @secuono!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 22, 2015)

you need an R O C coke a cola to go with that little moon pie.  oops, sorry... showing my age.  congrats !


----------



## secuono (Apr 25, 2015)

Traded rams and bought 2 new ewes today!
Surry, FatWrinkley & Louie!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 25, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## secuono (Apr 26, 2015)

Hand shorn Louie today. He is crazy people friendly and calm. Laid down and was cool the whole time. He needs to be mechanically clipped, though, too much junk deep down to the skin that hand shears cannot deal with.


----------



## secuono (May 5, 2015)

Got test results back for Louie and Surry, both are RR! yay
Now having issues with 1 buyer having to cancel, thus another has to cancel because the other buyer was her transport....So now I have 2 ewe lambs back on market and one refund check about to go into the mailbox. ugh....

But at least all the sheep are happy, healthy and adorable!


----------



## secuono (May 5, 2015)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 5, 2015)

secuono said:


> Got test results back for Louie and Surry, both are RR! yay
> Now having issues with 1 buyer having to cancel, thus another has to cancel because the other buyer was her transport....So now I have 2 ewe lambs back on market and one refund check about to go into the mailbox. ugh....
> 
> But at least all the sheep are happy, healthy and adorable!


 Glad things came back as you hoped, even though I'm not sure what those terms mean! 
Sorry about the buyers that had to cancel... best wishes on being able to find new homes for them both!


----------



## secuono (Oct 9, 2015)

Twinkie grown up, breeding ram now.


 

Twinkle-Toes the odd ewe out.


 

Bought a dual registered ram and was able to dual reg 3 ewes. Sold Louie.


 

Wethers Laffy-Taffy & Moonpie will be going to their new homes soon.


 

 


Kept Marshmallow. Can't find a lone pic of her on my phone. Sorry.


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 9, 2015)

I love the way they look to be smiling! Good luck.


----------



## secuono (Oct 9, 2015)

Sheepshape said:


> I love the way they look to be smiling! Good luck.



Babydoll Southdown sheep, also known as the smiling sheep or the teddy bear sheep!


----------



## secuono (Oct 11, 2015)

Well, the wether sale fell through. If I can't find a new buyer in the next month or so, we will have our first taste of pasture raised lamb! Hope it's good!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 11, 2015)

You might as well eat them. You know how they were raised, you know how they were treated and you know what they ate. Your sheep are beautiful and so is your farm.

Love the new pup, how old is he now? What breed is he? and how about a new pic?


----------



## secuono (Oct 11, 2015)

He's roughly 7mo now. He's done great with the duck trio I have as pets, naturally didn't bother them. 
He has occasionally gotten too hyper when I went out there and chased sheep a bit, but never enough to really worry. 
He's a big baby, no barking yet, other than at me to come back, lol.
He is a pure Great Pyrenees. 
My adult is a GP/Maremma cross, for those of you who wonder about her. 
Fenced off from the pigs, he's a little too interested in piglets, though fine with the adult pigs. 
Living free with the sheep and adult since 4mo old.


----------



## secuono (Oct 11, 2015)

He is one of those less common silvers, black patches with silver instead of white main color. Obvious when he's wet.
Both use their paws, very much so twins!


----------



## secuono (Oct 11, 2015)

In no order.


----------



## secuono (Oct 11, 2015)

More pics!
Last few are most recent. 

 

 

 

 

 
About 3-4wks ago.



3wks ago or so.



2wks ago.



Last week.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Oct 12, 2015)

they grow up quick  he is a cutie. 
are you expecting lambs from your odd-ewe-out? very curious what they will look like


----------



## secuono (Oct 12, 2015)

She lived with the rams for a couple months in the spring, since she bullied her way around and ate most of the pregger girls' feed. =/
So she may already be bred. But if not, she's in a breeding group for spring lambs. 
Been watching her and no signs of anything cooking yet, was even teasing the rams 2wks before I split them up into breeding groups. 

She has super soft cheeks! Who knew!?  

So tall! =0


 Uhm, hello...I heard that you may have food?!!



Whoa! Hey, hold on, you're there cus you have food, right??


 
Mah face, it's so clean an sooooooooft! I'll let ya pet me if you hand over that grain!!


She's so weird! Won't let me get close unless she thinks I have food, then she follows me like a puppy!


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 12, 2015)

great pics


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 12, 2015)

Great pics.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 13, 2015)

I love your pup, he's so pretty! Enjoy the pictures so much.


----------

